# Anybody using RingCentral?



## thomasjmarino (May 1, 2011)

Looking into RingCentral and wondering if anybody has been using this.
If so, what are your thoughts and experiences?


----------



## smalpierre (Jan 19, 2011)

Ive never used them, but you do know they dont provide voice service right? What you can do is forward extensions to different numbers including cells, creating a virtual PBX. This can be handy, but there are issues. How do people answer their cell if its also their personal phone? What about voicemail? Ive got a virtual line forwarded to my cell, and sometimes one vmail will pick up, sometimes the other. Mine is google voice, and its not nearly as configurable as a vpbx so thats probably not so much of an issue for you but somethng to consider when setting up an extension.


----------



## thomasjmarino (May 1, 2011)

Don't know much about it.
Just started to look into it.
For some reason a special phone has to be purchased that costs $100.
Then there's a shipping fee of $18.95
And you have to have a router.
Beyond that the monthly fee is $54.95.
Much better than what Verizon and Comcast are charging.
Don't know if there are any other drawbacks.
Supposedly, no additional fees involved.
How is the service?
Are there any down times for any reasons?


----------



## Solar Control (Jan 27, 2009)

thomasjmarino said:


> Looking into RingCentral and wondering if anybody has been using this.
> If so, what are your thoughts and experiences?


We use RingCentral for their fax service and are very satisfied. I have only contacted them two or three times but have had good customer service each time. I would not want to return to an actual fax machine after using their service for the past four years.

For voice we use 8X8 and their VOIP service. Voice quality is nothing to brag about, but that may be because we are running only 3Mbps into the office and have a couple of computers on the connection. Price is right as our total phone charge is around $22 including all of the fees and taxes.


----------



## TK_Industrial (Oct 10, 2011)

We have been using Ringcentral for the last year and it its working extremely well for us. We use it primarily for the toll free number. Because we don't have an office we run our business mostly from or cell phones. Ringcentral allows us to redirect a toll free number to multiple cell phones. We have also set it to ring on all of our phones (whoever picks up first) when the client chooses a sales extension. I highly recommend it to anyone who wants to give a more professional impression to their customers. It costs us about $120 per year but we don't have a high volume of calls. 

Another great feature is the fact that there is an android app. It is super easy to check messages through the app and it has a feature where you can dial out with the toll free number showing up in the call recipient's caller id.


----------



## BESCO exteriors (Nov 4, 2011)

Hey tom, looks like its been a little while since you posted this. I too was looking at the service and the office phone and was under the impression that you would have a seperat line and it would ring on that hardware, so i was wondering if you got the service and if so did it work like im imagining. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bunited2 (May 30, 2011)

I used eFax for years it was very reasonably priced. What I liked
was by receiving faxes into my email, then filter forwarded my eFax
email to send to my cell. I couldn't read the fax, but I could tell
who it was from and usually a PO I was expecting. 

Anything that can go to my email and not have a stack of papers 
floating onto the floor was great. My email(s) are filing cabinet.

I was for years (with exception to a couple of employees from time
to time) a 'one man show', I used an answering service that would
send me a text to my cell who'd called with a brief subject.

Not One complaint!! ever!! and there was no hesitation as they tried 
to figure what company they were answering for....I would actually
even get compliments about the (all women) answering the phone.

This particular service hired only the wives of guy's in the armed 
forces, mostly navy guys that were out at sea....to me this was 
reason enough to use their service for close to maybe 8 years.

*Bunited2*


----------



## thomasjmarino (May 1, 2011)

BESCO exteriors said:


> Hey tom, looks like its been a little while since you posted this. I too was looking at the service and the office phone and was under the impression that you would have a seperat line and it would ring on that hardware, so i was wondering if you got the service and if so did it work like im imagining. Thanks in advance.


Never did get the service.
The office that I thought I might get fell through for me so I'm back to working out of my house for now.
I picked up verizon triple play for like $72 a month. Of course, that's probably not the final price since they like to screw you with all of the additional hidden fees. I picked up internet & phone with them and also got Directv, so not bad especially since I have the NFL package.
It's a one year deal so when the year is up (and they try to fk me by raising the price, I will probably take another look at this service.
From the few responses, it seems it might be a good idea.


----------



## Rent A Painter (May 29, 2010)

Ring Central works great


----------



## glbrown2 (Feb 8, 2012)

*Phone.com is Better*

RingCentral is a good tool, but we settled for Phone.com. Fantastic and inexpensive. We subscribed through We-Build-People. contact at [email protected]


----------



## DarrenSlaughter (Jul 16, 2010)

I use them for the occasional fax that I have to send or receive. I wasn't thrilled paying $120 for a fax, so I called to cancel, retention said pay a once a year price of $9.99 for 100 faxes for the year...I said OK. So, I have a fax if I need it for a buck a month.


----------

